# Middle Wheeling Creek today



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I know this is West Virginia but it's close enough to Ohio I figured. I decided to make an hour drive from weirton to middle wheeling creek to try it even though the stocking was a while back. I went by the dam, it's a nice little Creek...but only one creek chub today. I was hoping there might be some since it's catch and release but didn't see or catch any. On the plus side I tried out my new Cortland competition line for euro nymphing an it worked great! Saw the creek chub move the sight indicator on the 5wt...still fun! Now I'm just waiting for some trout stockings near me.........


----------



## 04DrBlur (Nov 18, 2015)

If you fished by the dam you were on the wrong section of the creek. Google map and look at where the creek enters middle creek lake. That's the section they stock. From Gilespe Run until the lake. There are signs everywhere catch and release. Then over the stream 100 yards from the actual lake there is a cable across saying end of catch and release regulations. It's a long walk back to that point. I fished it last weekend and only saw 2. We have never caught any from there. If you don't go early in the stocking the locals have been known to take the trout.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

04DrBlur said:


> If you fished by the dam you were on the wrong section of the creek. Google map and look at where the creek enters middle creek lake. That's the section they stock. From Gilespe Run until the lake. There are signs everywhere catch and release. Then over the stream 100 yards from the actual lake there is a cable across saying end of catch and release regulations. It's a long walk back to that point. I fished it last weekend and only saw 2. We have never caught any from there. If you don't go early in the stocking the locals have been known to take the trout.


Well darn. I was fishing the wrong area I believe! That's unfortunate about the trout being taken


----------



## 04DrBlur (Nov 18, 2015)

My parents live in Wheeling so I fish it during trout season when I visit. If you have time I would make the drive again it's a really nice little creek to fish. If your from Weirton I assume you fish Tomlinson run(the actual run not lake) when they stock? It's very similar size wise. I had good luck up there couple years ago haven't made it back over in awhile. Going to go this year I hope.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I w


04DrBlur said:


> My parents live in Wheeling so I fish it during trout season when I visit. If you have time I would make the drive again it's a really nice little creek to fish. If your from Weirton I assume you fish Tomlinson run(the actual run not lake) when they stock? It's very similar size wise. I had good luck up there couple years ago haven't made it back over in awhile. Going to go this year I hope.


I will! I just moved here for school so I actually haven't fished Tomlinson Run yet but I'm very excited to


----------

